
Texting reduces need for pain medication during surgery - Oatseller
https://www.bostonglobe.com/lifestyle/2015/05/08/texting-reduces-need-for-pain-medication-during-surgery/q7pRsvHDCQikaj0pvFBcyH/story.html
======
55555
I have to seriously question the accuracy of this study. I'm an obstetrician
(cesarean surgeon) and I have never noticed texting to have a positive effect
on my patients. From my observations, it seems to cause them a lot of stress
(and thus increases the pain) and it almost certainly increases the duration
of the procedure (because I'm busy texting and am just sort of jimmying the
scalpel around with my other hand).

~~~
JshWright
I had typed out a long reply explaining potential differences between your
experience and the results of the study... then I reread your final
parenthetical statement...

------
mgkimsal
Somewhat OT, but I don't do pain well. Have asked to be knocked out 100% for
oral surgeries. A few years back, I had no one to drive me, and the dentist
wouldn't knock me out. I had some local anesthetic, and used my iphone most of
the operation. "Oh this will be 20 minutes"... turned in to 90 minutes. I
videoed several minutes of my operation (is "surgical selfies" a thing?)
mostly to keep me distracted from the pain (yes, I still felt pain). Years
later, the dentist still remembers me, even though I'm rarely there ("pink
iphone, video the root canal!").

Strangely most people don't want to watch my root canal surgery. It's on
picasa - perhaps I should put them on youtube...

------
sirtastic
I've noticed this about myself. Mental distraction helps with pain. Really
useful when doing long distance backpacking and trying to push out the last
few miles. I would whip out my phone and type into my journal.

~~~
atom-morgan
I noticed this when I switched from a stationary bike at home (where I used to
use my phone while riding) to a stationary bike at the gym where I just listen
to podcasts. Actively using my phone was a much bigger distraction and made
the rides seem a lot shorter.

~~~
eru
Have you tried using a non-stationary bike?

------
suneilp
Distraction really works. Meditation works really well. I used it recently
when I was having a lot of pain. Also, this works really well but I'll
understand if you're skeptical [http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/the-
most-famous-ac...](http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/the-most-famous-
accupressure-point-what-does-it-really-do)

------
dtawfik1
This reminds me of the studies that show playing tetris lowers anxiety.

~~~
Oatseller
I imagine it's a common theme of distraction lessens the perception of pain
(including emotional pain), and most electronic devices - games, phones, etc -
are incredibly distracting.

------
m0rganic
What percentage of surgeries allow a patient to be awake during the procedure?

~~~
ars
If they can do a C-Section with the patient awake they can probably do almost
anything that's below midlevel on the spine, or on the arms.

That's probably almost everything except heart or neck surgery. (Even brain
surgery is usually done with the patient awake.)

~~~
copperx
Isn't some brain surgery done awake?

------
nefitty
I happen to be an adult. Just give me a lollipop and I'll be fine.

